
Facebook lets Trump campaign affiliate harvest data from 30M users - WillyOnWheels
https://theintercept.com/2017/03/30/facebook-failed-to-protect-30-million-users-from-having-their-data-harvested-by-trump-campaign-affiliate/
======
sprafa
And Facebook hires one of the lead researchers? And Zuckerberg is preparing
his assets for a possible entry into politics?

I wonder what Peter Thiel really gave Donald Trump for him to end up in such a
great position as he has. Is it possible, oh dear, that a) Thiel knew where
Trump stood far better then any polls could, because he had Facebook Data and
b) He might have shared what he knew with the campaign?

On top of that, what if he made the decision to simply share a lot more data
with the Trump campaign. Data like, I don't know, mailing adresses, television
show preferences? Pieces helpful when you have to triangulate massive
advertising buys that could swing an election. There's been plenty of reports
that people who work at Facebook are allowed a lot of latitude with personal
information. Why wouldn't Thiel use this to get the most powerful man in the
world to be his personal friend?

And now, it's leaking out that the Russians had troll farms specifically
targeting Michigan, Penn. How could Facebook not notice this?

